# Removing glue from concrete



## Solosrose (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Removing Glue from Concrete.*

Can I ask what exactly you removed and how old it was? Was it sheet vinyl or commercial vinyl tiles (those will be hard and brittle)? Did it come up in layers or was it brittle? What color is the adhesive left behind? What product did you buy to remove it? For the most part, lots of elbow grease and a good floor scrapper will do the trick. There is a product that does quite well called "Foam Off". It removed most mastics, but is in liquid form so it will be messy. It's important to know what kind of flooring and adhesive it is so that you can make sure the remover you have will work and not just get it wet. HTH


----------



## boomer0369swife (May 12, 2007)

We had to pull it up eventually. The plumbers had to jack hammer through the concrete in there to reroute the bathroom drains. The repair ran right down the middle of the bathroom floor.........sheet vinyl was only left in front of the potty and over by the sink. It was really ugly anyway. I eventually want stone tile.......but have to wait awhile and decided just to paint it. Not sure the exact product we bought to remove it, but the guy @ the store recommended it for most adhesives. The color is white to yellow in spots.........the concrete underneath is also in need of repair in spots. We live in southern California and have several cracks that we have to repair before putting any other flooring down. Just not sure how messy this is going to get.


----------



## Tom Highway (Aug 27, 2007)

I’ve been redoing a bathroom on my lower level with a concrete floor and had to remove old vinyl that was glued down. I think the reason for the question of the color of the glue relates to if it might have asbestos in it. That could pose a health risk. From my Google research white likely doesn’t and black likely does. 

I tried some adhesive remover that didn’t do much on the white adhesive. It worked well for removing any bits of the vinyl that remained stuck. Also I’m titling an adjacent entry area that had indoor/outdoor carpet glued down. The remover worked well on the old sticky carpet foam but again not on the white glue. 

What worked well for my job on the white glue was water and a wire brush. I soaked the area with water for about 15 minutes and then scrubbed by hand with a wire brush and mopped with a damp sponge. I recommend that you try it before trying harsh and expensive chemicals. You can also use an angle grinder with a wire brush cup but I don’t recommend using an electric tool on a wet floor and doing it dry will raise more dust than you or I will want to deal with. 

Also if you plan to tile the floor I wouldn’t paint or stain it. You will just end up having to clean it off to get a good bond with the tile thin set mortar. The use of all the paint and chemicals can soak into the pores of the concrete and inhibit the bonding of the thin set. I suggest throw rugs and live with bare concrete until you can do the tile. BTW, tile isn’t all that hard to do if you do your homework. Home Depot folks are a good resource and you have a support system with this forum. 

And thank you and your husband for his service to our country and your support.


----------



## boomer0369swife (May 12, 2007)

Thanks..........Right now......lol......I have a big waxy cardboard box taped over the nasty crap and throw rugs on that .. ........but come next weekend.......I am going to have to deal with it. Concrete IS easy to clean........and my kids are learning to be careful......lol.....its also very hard......I will def try that and let you know........the glue is white in most places, then some is yellow.......but considering the plumbing issues that have apparently gone on for awhile.........could explain both the color of parts and that smell.........?

J


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

The pros would dry scrape with 4" razor scrapers. Have a fox tail brush to get the dust. Do not paint concrete if you want to thin-set and tile in the future.
( thin-set will not adhere well to the paint.) :thumbsup: why don't you loose lay some indoor outdoor carpet. you could save this project for hubby, another good reason for him to stay safe and get home. 

May God Bless and keep you all safe.


----------



## dianagon336 (Aug 27, 2007)

*removing glue from concrete floor*

 having a hard time removing pilled on yellowish glue from concrete floor..am removing vinyl tile...any sugestions!!


----------



## boomer0369swife (May 12, 2007)

Oooo if I could stand it that long.....lol. He has enough to do when he gets back........I have a fence project:thumbsup: on his honey do list. I am trying to stay stupid busy while he is gone so I don't freak out......... 

diana.......did your glue stink? hard to explain the smell, but it burned my nose and just smelled like something really foul.


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

No clue about the glue. However, I have heard of local groups who help the families of deployed soldiers. I did a VERY quick search and came up with nothing but people and places do exist. Tap into the families of deployed soldiers network and see what you come up with.

Take care and good luck!


----------

